
You might want to read op-eds supporting the tech giants with skepticism - pslattery
https://onezero.medium.com/inside-big-techs-years-long-manipulation-of-american-op-ed-pages-e7589b7350b3
======
bediger4000
The title here seems like a truism, and also a subset of "You might want to
read op-eds supporting large corporations with extreme skepticism".

